# Molle Question



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Great information on the stickies. Really helped me confirm the sex on my sword taiil and my two dalmation mollies. About my mollies. A few weeks ago she had a single fry. Last few days the male and female have had these lil spurts of raising their dorsal fins and kinda look like fighting. Any idea on what this behavior is about. Or maybe why she had one fry and doesn't even look pregnant? Its a 29 gal tank. One sword, two mollies , three guppies, and a pleco. Water parameters have been normal and I do weekly maintenance. Any ideas?


----------



## crzyboicris (May 7, 2009)

im no expert but that sounds like normal mating behavior IMHO. i would take another look for fry i have had mollies for a few years and have never seen a single fry


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Be careful. A female needs some time to recover after having fry, just like any other mother. You'd be better off getting some more females to take the male's attention away from just the one female you have now. It's possible he'll pester her to death for sex. :shock:


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Funny thing about that. She chases him around the tank. And over a few weeks of looking. Its just the one fry. It is just a lil bigger than a half inch now.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's probably just because she's not "in the mood". Our females spends half their time chasing out resident male too


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

there should be more females than males, because he's always in the mood. ALWAYS. she probably had more than one fry, he was just the survivor of the bunch. I had one, then three, and now i have Lord knows how many 

give it time, she will be pregnant.


----------

